# OO Datenbank



## f.ritz (16. Mai 2004)

Ich habe ein Problem: 
Ich möchte eine OO-Datenbank von FastObject benutzen. Die Datenbank ist installiert und läuft 100%, die dafür benötigte JDO-Bibliotheken sind auch angebunden. Beim Kompilieren krieg ich auch keine Probleme. Ich kann auch die Datenbank öffnen oder schließen, aber soweit ich was dareinschreiben möchte kriege ich Exceptions. 


```
import java.util.*;
import javax.jdo.*;

class test
{
	public static void main(String[] parameter)	
	{

	//Nur einmal damit ausführen damit die DB angelegt wird.
	//com.poet.jdo.admin.DatabaseAdministration.create( "fastobjects://LOCAL/TestDB2.j1" , null );
	
	PersistenceManagerFactory pmf = com.poet.jdo.PersistenceManagerFactories.getFactory();
	pmf.setConnectionURL( "fastobjects://LOCAL/TestDB2.j1" );	//Verbindung zu der Datenbank aufbauen
	PersistenceManager pm = pmf.getPersistenceManager();
	
	Auftrag2 test = new Auftrag2("Ein neuer Object von Typ Auftrag");
	
	Transaction t = pm.currentTransaction();
		t.begin();
		pm.makePersistent(test);					//Object in DB eintragen
		t.commit();
	 pm.close();
	}
}
```

Es handelt sich um eine com.poet.jdbjectNotPersistentException.


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (16. Mai 2004)

Wie heißen die Exceptions bzw. wie sieht der StackTrace aus?


----------



## Illuvatar (16. Mai 2004)

Komisch, bei dem Doppelpost kam beide Male dieselbe Antwort  

@mods: Einen davon bitte löschen


----------

